# Lights on with engine running



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know what to short out to make the habitation area 'live when the engine is running? 

I assume its somewhere on/near the split charger but was kind of hoping someone had done this before me and could point me in the right direction.

Thanks

Scott


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

csmcqueen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know what to short out to make the habitation area 'live when the engine is running?
> 
> ...


Here is a previous topic on the subject, what power module do you have e.g Seargant?
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...3&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

Thank you, I will have a read.

I did try to leave you a thanks with the 'thanks' button but bizarrely you have to be a subscriber to thank someone :roll:

Scott 



rayc said:


> Here is a previous topic on the subject, what power module do you have e.g Seargant?  Link removed again because i have to subscribe in order quote with a link in it =


 [/color]


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

It may be a little late , See the black plastic trim next to the drivers seat remove one small black screw and then the trim.
You should now see a lot of wires going into hab area and an oblong box with fuses,one is marked lights remove this fuse and you then can have hab lights on when running.

HTH


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

Hmmm, I removed the screw and panel on the side of the chair, no fuses just a connector for the seat belt light :s


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

here's a pic

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y27/urbanracer/SDC10201.jpg[/img

and this might show location better

][img]http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y27/urbanracer/SDC10202.jpg


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Just noticed yours is a 155 that pic is for 120 and 140 maybe yours is somewhere else,maybe other side.


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

Picture made it much easier, thanks very much. 

Is that all the fuse controls btw?


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

If you remove this fuse the leisure battery will not charge from the split charger, would be ok if you had solar and a sterling battery to battery but not for standard use.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

My set-up is rather different on my Pollensa in that the fuse and relay are under the driver's seat by the leisure battery, on the same block as the 'frig 12V relay. However the solution I used was to insert a rocker switch into the circuit so that I could override the relay control manually. I mounted the switch so as to be easily operated whilst in the driving seat - handy if for example we stop for tea (and/or pee :roll: ) in a layby after dark, as we can leave a main hab light on whilst getting into the cab seats then switch it off to avoid distraction whilst driving. Alternatively, if one of us is travelling in the back we can have one of the hab reading lights on.
Presumably you could do something similar with the fuse circuit so that you can break the circuit whenever you need the lights on whilst driving but not at other times so as not to interfere permanently with the charging from the split charger.


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

After doing a few mods to 'Shorty' I decided to re-visit this, but this time with the meter, as I should have done the first time but I was being lazy 

If you remove the fuse from the door it doesn't allow the relay to trip that allows power from the split charger to the Leisure battery.. Not Good!

I traced the wire back to the controller and discovered it splits, one wire goes the relay that allows power to the leisure battery and the fridge when the engine is running and other goes to a fuse board and operates a small relay soldered to the back of it. This is the wire you need to cut/unsolder.

I cut the wire and fitted a switch in-line instead, I drilled a 20mm hole in the front top right of the panel and located the switch here, today I have printed up some labels for it and will fit them tonight.

[hr:1a8c9f751d]
My( Eldiss 155 2010) control/fuse box is located under the bench seat at the front of the van behind the driver seat but hopefully this will work for you:

Lift bench seat and unscrew plastic shroud behind fusebox (4 screws). I found it easier to unscrew the stay that holds the lid up and push the lid all the way back.

Undo 4 screws that hold fusebox and ply container to floor.

Carefully lift fusebox out and rest between front 'shelf' and rear part of slats, it fits fine 

Unscrew 4 screws that hold the front on the fusebox on and remove cover.

You should then see the red wire as in the image below (ignore the red wire with the bare end as it is for something else I was doing), whatever you choose to do now is entirely up to you. Cut or unsolder, switch or not.

Reassemble in reverse... Job Jobbed 

Hope this helps 
Scott


----------

